# My 69 5 speed Stingray



## Darthvader (Mar 8, 2017)

*


*


----------



## 72runner (Mar 8, 2017)

Love the way a blackwall usa 20x2.125  slike looks like with no fenders. Just beautiful


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2017)

You have some great bikes !


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice bikes. Nice looking house. looks very cozy. What state? looks like either flor. or calif.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2017)

Delray Beach Florida. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks like Frank is back to collecting hard core again.
Great finds Frank !!
Dan


----------

